# Scrapie tag question



## Mpwelch50 (Jul 19, 2020)

It’s been 35 years since I had sheep and goats. I’ve forgotten a lot apparently. LOL. We bought some sheep (hair sheep) and the adults all came with scrapie tags. The lambs obviously have no tags but the owners gave me no tags and had no idea what I was asking as they bought the ewes with tags from the sale barns. I also bought a day old bummer lamb with no tag. Do I go down to the ag office and register my herd? Does anyone need to test these lambs without tags? Is it just assumed I don’t have scrapie on my farm? Also at what age do I vaccinate and is there an all in one shot? I’ve noticed way more options are now available. Back in the day it was not that difficult as there were 2 options. Thanks and it’s been fun reading all the info. We didn’t have internet or forums or all the help that’s now available. I’m envious of how easy it is to learn things and get help these days. I always had to make long distance phone calls or pray the vet could figure it out. LOL. Blessings, Michelle


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 19, 2020)

Mpwelch50 said:


> It’s been 35 years since I had sheep and goats. I’ve forgotten a lot apparently. LOL. We bought some sheep (hair sheep) and the adults all came with scrapie tags. The lambs obviously have no tags but the owners gave me no tags and had no idea what I was asking as they bought the ewes with tags from the sale barns. I also bought a day old bummer lamb with no tag. Do I go down to the ag office and register my herd? Does anyone need to test these lambs without tags? Is it just assumed I don’t have scrapie on my farm? Also at what age do I vaccinate and is there an all in one shot? I’ve noticed way more options are now available. Back in the day it was not that difficult as there were 2 options. Thanks and it’s been fun reading all the info. We didn’t have internet or forums or all the help that’s now available. I’m envious of how easy it is to learn things and get help these days. I always had to make long distance phone calls or pray the vet could figure it out. LOL. Blessings, Michelle



Just had this discussion with the government office that handles scrapie tags about those I've acquired that don't have any or have lost theirs.   He said to just tag them with mine when I get them in the mail, but document in my records what farm those sheep came from so they can be accurately tracked to the farm of origin.  

I have several on hand right now that arrived without a scrapie tag from other farms and am fortunate to have had the presence of mind to retain their name, address and phone numbers in the course of doing business.  I'm so glad now I did!  

Just google USDA and scrapie tags in a search bar and you'll find the site that gives you the phone number to call about ordering your own farm's scrapie ID.  First set of tags are free but  you have to order the applicator for applying them from Shearwell.com and the next set of tags you order will come from that site as well.   They will retain your farm ID number for additional ordering.   

Others can advise you on vaccines, as I don't do vacs here and know nothing about them at all.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s exactly what I did. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 19, 2020)

Welcome!   The scrapie tags are to be able to track back origin IF they are found to have this later.  Just a tracker method.  If an auction buy, and the animal came with no tag, one is applied.  That way the number can be traced to the auction, then their records back to you.  Our auction charges $1 per animal tagged by them.

It is truly amazing what all is available on the internet.   Now, if I just knew how to access more of it.        I do know to type things in search and get a LOT of info  Most quite helpful.

Don't be a stranger here.   We're a pretty friendly and helpful group.  There's a lot of knowledgeable people -- both trained by schooling and everyday experience.    There are times when a weekend panic can be resolved right here. We're open 24/7, 365.


----------

